# Whats in the Free Company Box?



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Pretty simples really, what parts come in the Empire Free Company box?
The description says the box has "a variety of weapons such as swords, hammers, crossbows and bows", but no details or sprue pics..
So whats in the box? Im interested in having crossbowmen in my new empire army and if the free company box can make twenty (or a decent number) of these then seems a better deal than the crossbow/handgunner box.

xx


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

if I remember rightly you get enough parts for 8 or 10 crossbowmen, I'm sure its 10, 5 loading 5 firing.

the rest is just random swords, pistols, halberds, knives, great weapons, bows and blunderbusses


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

look on bits and kits, they have(i guess) every part in a detailed pic


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

stella is correct, 20 man set but you can only make 10 cross bows ..... but for £2.50 you could get another 10 .....


----------



## damperpig92181 (May 15, 2011)

Ok. I know this is a bit off topic, but I have a problem. I've bought the free company pack, and it was worth the cash! I started to read in the rulebook (8th) but found it hard to understand the rules, so I started to read in the rulebook that comes with battle of skull pass. It was much easier to lear the rules from that book. But when I got to the shooting phase, i got a problem. I couldn't find the armour points. I searched the whole empire army book. no armour stats. I searched the web, no armour stats. Can someone tell me where to search? I can't tell if someone use heavy or light armour!


----------

